# Northern Ireland members - hello!



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello.

Just wanted to make contact with any Northern Ireland members (or those further south for that matter). I have recently taken on the job of NI rep for the club and woud like to start organising some local events. After all - why should the guys on the mainland have all the fun? :wink:

If anyone would like to contact me then the address is below my pic below.

When (if) I get in touch with a few people I'll try to get a few things organised. In the meantime look out for a silver 225 coupe on the Coleraine - Belfast road with the TTOC badge/stickers and hope to meet at a local event sometime in the future. 

Steve


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Not from Ireland but hello! :wink:


----------



## paddy TT (Feb 13, 2005)

Good news, a rep on this side of the pond, let me know if your planning anything.


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

paddy TT said:


> Good news, a rep on this side of the pond, let me know if your planning anything.


Hiya Paddy TT.

At last - someone on this side of the water 

Don't suppose you know any more? Where abouts are you?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Steve

Have you checked your IM's on the committee forum?


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> Steve
> 
> Have you checked your IM's on the committee forum?


Have indeed. There was just the one actually - did I miss something important??


----------



## paddy TT (Feb 13, 2005)

Steve, I'm at the opposite end in Wexford.

I got a pm recently from "galwaytt" John who's actually selling his car at the mo'. But that's it, don't know of any more in here, just us three.


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

That's not a lot is it? I know of one more member in Limerick.

Suppose I better get going with the recruiting. :?

Wouldn't be much of an event with 2 or 3 people.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

DrSteve said:


> That's not a lot is it? I know of one more member in Limerick.
> 
> Suppose I better get going with the recruiting. :?
> 
> Wouldn't be much of an event with 2 or 3 people.


You'd be surprised 

Besides - it means you can go out TT hunting in a pack 

'Kneesworth' started by 3 cars if memory serves....


----------



## paddy TT (Feb 13, 2005)

Hunting for other TTs............

Or just hunting for PREY


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

paddy TT said:


> Hunting for other TTs............
> 
> Or just hunting for PREY


I'm not really allowed to hunt for prey any more. It's one of the things my wife tends to be pretty strict about! :wink:


----------

